# 38 - 43 inch 4K TV suggestion



## markerOne (Oct 10, 2021)

I know there's a similar other thread, but I didn't want to start it up again.

1. Budget?
INR 30k - 40k (can stretch up to 43k)

2. Display type and size?
LED/OLED,
38 - 43 inches

3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?
Movies, Netflix, YouTube.
Occasionally might connect my laptop to it.

4. Types and number of ports required?
min 2 HDMI and a USB

5. Preferred choice of brand?
Vu, Hisense, LG, Samsung

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
I've narrowed down my choices to the following.

a. Samsung 108 cm (43 inches) Crystal 4K Series Ultra HD Smart LED TV UA43AUE60AKLXL (Black) (2021 Model)
b. TCL 108 cm (43 inches) 4K Ultra HD Certified Android Smart LED TV 43P615 (Black) (2020 Model) | With Dolby Audio
c. LG 109.2 cm (43 inches) 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV 43UP7720PTY (Light Black) (2021 Model)
d. LG 108 cm (43 inches) 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV 43UP7500PTZ (Rocky Black) (2021 Model)
e. Hisense A71F 108 cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV with Dolby Vision & ATMOS (43A71F)

7. Any other info that you want to share.
My priorities are Picture Quality, Adequate sound, great UI and after sales service.
I don't plan to buy a console anytime soon. But I'd like to get a 4k TV to future-proof.
I also prefer either the Android OS or the webOS from LG. Haven't experienced the Tizen OS from Samsung yet.
I don't have a soundbar yet (maybe in another 6 months). I wouldn't want to max my volume to 90+ whilst watching movies on any OTT.

I'm open to other suggestions as well. Unfortunately, I don't see the Vu TV in stock anymore, so haven't included it in the list.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 10, 2021)

check this out 

*www.croma.com/hisense-a6ge-108cm-4...channel-surround-sound-43a6ge-black-/p/240634
 If you are planning to buy hisense check out in chroma online or local. The above tv has 3 years warranty on chroma but in flipkart and amazon it is only 1 year


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2021)

I would say HiSense A71F is good. Its cons according to me would be older android 9 OS & VA panel's lower viewing angles (but most budget TVs have VA panels).

My friend bought the 50" version of A71F, which after card discounts & other discounts with the FK extended warranty costed 26k for him in the sale. I'm impressed by the TV honestly, panel is as good as the Panasonic GX750 for which my parents paid more than 2x money. Speakers are decent. With VA panels, if you are not sitting at front & view from oblique angle, the colours fade out a bit, but you get a great contrast ratio. I have even played games on that TV, other than being 60Hz, I didn't notice any lag of sorts.

For OLED, you need to increase your budget 4-5x.


----------



## markerOne (Oct 11, 2021)

@omega44-xt , If you were to suggest OLED TVs, what would your choices be? Would it be worth investing that extra 4-5k in them?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2021)

LG B or C series OLED any day.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2021)

markerOne said:


> @omega44-xt , If you were to suggest OLED TVs, what would your choices be? Would it be worth investing that extra 4-5k in them?


To clarify, that is 4-5*x *not 4-5*k*, i.e 4 to 5 times more. If OLEDs were just 5k extra, I would have somehow pushed my friend to OLED as well instead of a VA, the difference is night & day.

LG B1/C1 are good choices, but way up of your budget. In India,I have not seen the 48" models, just 55".


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> *To clarify, that is 4-5x not 4-5k, i.e 4 to 5 times more. If OLEDs were just 5k extra*, I would have somehow pushed my friend to OLED as well instead of a VA, the difference is night & day.
> 
> LG B1/C1 are good choices, but way up of your budget. In India,I have not seen the 48" models, just 55".


Then Every household would have those OLEDS at home and VA panel business had been Doomed


----------



## markerOne (Oct 11, 2021)

@omega44-xt @Zangetsu 

That was totally my bad. 
OLEDs are off the list though (until I possibly move to a bigger house).


----------



## markerOne (Oct 11, 2021)

I was trying to look at the differences between the Hisense 43A6GE and 43A71F
Looks like the former was released in 2021 and the latter in 2020.

Do correct me if I'm wrong and I'd appreciate if you can shed some light on other differences as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2021)

go through this entire thread Need 4K TV 55" Budget 50K-60K
Its for 55" TV but you will get the idea what to look for and the differences.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2021)

markerOne said:


> I was trying to look at the differences between the Hisense 43A6GE and 43A71F
> Looks like the former was released in 2021 and the latter in 2020.
> 
> Do correct me if I'm wrong and I'd appreciate if you can shed some light on other differences as well.


A71F, A73F, Vu premium & Vu cinema/action all have the same panel which is easily the best panel in budget TVs, better than Mi TV 5X as well. Those TVs have 450 nits of peak brightness. Watch that video posted by TigerKing earlier.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 12, 2021)

Mi TV 5X is mostly targeted for women who watch daily soaps, bright RED BLUE colors


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## markerOne (Oct 14, 2021)

The videos are all in Hindi. 
I can still make out something though..


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 18, 2021)

I bought the Motorola ZX Pro 43 inch model with IPS panel by LG recently. Viewing angles are great. 4K content looks nice. 

I have not come across any major con yet. If you have seen an IPS panel before and are alright with the grey background (compared to black in OLED?) it is a good choice I feel.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> I bought the Motorola ZX Pro 43 inch model with IPS panel by LG recently. Viewing angles are great. 4K content looks nice.
> 
> I have not come across any major con yet. If you have seen an IPS panel before and are alright with the grey background (compared to black in OLED?) it is a good choice I feel.


I felt the blacks in VA to be pretty good as well. Yes, there's some colour shift if you look from bit extreme angles, but for a decent range in front of the TV, it looks good.

If you want great viewing angles, IPS is the way to go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2021)

or get a IPS DLED panel which LG has done in its TV. Deeper Black + Excellent viewing angles.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 18, 2021)

Any good brands will be in an order of magnitude higher price bracket.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## markerOne (Nov 21, 2021)

I thought I'll wrap up this thread. 

I missed to buy it during the Diwali sales since I had to travel. I finally ended up buying this Hisense 43A6GE for INR 31490.
I couldn't use much coupons but my existing TV is only displaying 20% of its screen area. Hence I couldn't postpone my purchase any further. 

I bought it from Croma (online) and until the end of Nov 2021, Hisense is offering 5 years warranty. In Amazon, it is 1 year + 4 years Panel while in Croma it's 3 Years Comprehensive + 2 Years Panel. I couldn't use my Croma vouchers along with this purchase as I had opted for NoCost EMI, but getting better warranty is a good tradeoff IMO.


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 21, 2021)

markerOne said:


> I thought I'll wrap up this thread.
> 
> I missed to buy it during the Diwali sales since I had to travel. I finally ended up buying this Hisense 43A6GE for INR 31490.
> I couldn't use much coupons but my existing TV is only displaying 20% of its screen area. Hence I couldn't postpone my purchase any further.
> ...


congratulations on your purchase. if possible post some pics and review of tv


----------



## markerOne (Nov 27, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> congratulations on your purchase. if possible post some pics and review of tv



I had to downsize the pictures to attach them here. Reading earlier reviews, the build quality is as expected - not exceedingly high, but enough to evoke confidence.
The picture quality is very good - better than I expected.. I have to look for some content to check out it's ability to display better blacks (this model reportedly has local dimming). If you have any link or content that I can use to identify them, do post them here. 

The sound quality was a pleasant surprise. My earlier TV did not have a decent volume. Perhaps it's just that all new models give a better sound quality (my old tv is from 2015). However, I still believe getting an external soundbar is a better idea - though I don't have to get it immediately.

The Remote ergonomics can definitely make an improvement. The down arrow key and the home button can often be confused, leading to you exiting the app you're in. The TV comes with Android 9 and was a breeze in setting up. This mode comes with Google Assistant and the remote comes with a mic as well. 

The viewing angles are good and it suits my needs as we don't watch it from too far off in the side.. 

So far, I haven't had a chance to view the TV continuously for more than 10 minutes at any given time. So I can't provide a better review on the viewing experience as of now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 27, 2021)

PS - Micro dimming is just a software stuff & is just a gimmick. FALD is on another level.


----------



## markerOne (Nov 27, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> PS - Micro dimming is just a software stuff & is just a gimmick. FALD is on another level.


Gotcha! Well, I'll wait until my next purchase to get the real deal!


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## TigerKing (Dec 4, 2021)

Vustore.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2021)

Thats insane price better than FK & Amazon


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 4, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Thats insane price better than FK & Amazon


Yes. And they seem to have improved customer service too.
I will wait for new product launch. Finally competitive pricing.
I hope price will further decrease and warranty on panel increase next year.


----------

